# Award from Orchid Quest Show in Madison



## paphreek (Feb 5, 2014)

Last weekend at the Orchid Quest show in Madison, WI, a Paph In-Charm Pearl I own received an HCC. Unfortunately, this is the only picture I have, taken from Julie's cell phone. The flower sustained cold damage on the way home, as did almost all the flowers. The weather has been brutally cold, here for most of the winter.





This little bugger was awarded best of class as a first bloom seedling Paph (Barbi-Doll x Honeycomb Creek)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations  
The in-charm pearl is really quite beautiful. Well deserved.
Too bad about the cold damage, but I bet that AOS photo will be something!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2014)

Next time you should let your plants winter in Tropical New York City!! I would charge minimal boarding fee and there are plenty of shows!!  Congrats!


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 5, 2014)

Check your PMs I have a decent pic of it.


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2014)

Really lovely and award well-deserved. I wish I had that plant in my
greenhouse.


----------



## Dido (Feb 5, 2014)

congrtas on this beautys


----------



## lepetitmartien (Feb 5, 2014)

Superb! Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful In-Charm Pearl!


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful In-Charm Pearl!!! Congrats!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, li'l frog for the nice picture!


----------



## papheteer (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! Love the second one!!


----------

